# Spot x-0012.6



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi all,

Went for a bit of a walk thru some pretty rough terrain to get to one of my fav spots, not known for big fish but usually a few to be caught.

Started off a bit slow with conditions perfect, fished for over an hour for the first hit which is unusual in such great conditions.

I fished & fished & fished & fished a bit more.










1st hit results.










Camera crew got bored and took a few scenic shots as requested a few days back, just hope this spot doesnt get crowded after the report, but it's hard to get to so most wont recognise it anyway.



















Small waters that dont need crowds, but if you're prepared to put in hard yards the fish are there.

The north easter hit stong and hard so the evening surface lure sesh was called off, bloody shame really as I had just got a package in the mail friday night that really needed to hit the water.

Tuesday night I'll be doing it all again, but in my yak at spot x-7.3.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

uhm der!!!

Could the mods please move this to "trip reports" 

Silly me :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

<drool>

Um man thats like dream country right there, must have been a decent trek to get to a spot like that I hope you keep it well hidden, no beer bottles or lure wrappers in sight ( Easier said than done I know )... Magnificant surroundings, was there any snakes about?

You make Mick Dundee look like Ronald Mcdonald, if I didnt know what Canberra surroundings looked like I would think these photos were taken in the far NSW north west or somewhere like that.

Amazing to think these places lie on my front door, be that 30km away or not its a special thing... Well done again mate, Do you do requests? Catch us a monster yella next time!

Great report.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks alan , as humphrey bogart once said , " this is the stuff dreams are made of ",from the caliber of guys i have met on this forum , your privacy is safe pal, what beautiful country, thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks guys & yeah it's a pretty special area out there.

Paff 2 requests in a week is enough lol, scenic shots and the hat is back as requested by others.

Only prob I got chasing yellas is the cod keep getting there 1st, but I'll give it a burl just for you. :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the pics and report Allan. Lovely country


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice report Allan...........glad you got a green fish for the day.....I tried the usual rock wall at Yerrabi pond, shoulder to shoulder and a few people drinking too many beers..........then I look at your photos! beautiful!

I am thinking I might have to not be so lazy and actually walk some waterways for a change! I usally drive right to the spot and only have to take 5 steps to wet my line!

Have you had any experiance walking north of Urriara crossing? I have fished there before but only produced carp! however no more than 1km upsteam from the car park, I feel I should keep venturing up one nice afternoon!

Ash


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> Nice report Allan...........glad you got a green fish for the day.....I tried the usual rock wall at Yerrabi pond, shoulder to shoulder and a few people drinking too many beers..........then I look at your photos! beautiful!
> 
> I am thinking I might have to not be so lazy and actually walk some waterways for a change! I usally drive right to the spot and only have to take 5 steps to wet my line!
> 
> ...


Ash,

I reckon I've fished every nook n cranny of the R word in the ACT, I got a couple of spot X's not far from where you mention.

Check out my latest post in trips, jump on board you wont be dissapointed .

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Allan
> 
> It's good to read your posts again and hear the stories, and it must be a pleasure to actually get to post about something you are passionate about and enjoy doing!
> 
> ...


 Yes mate it's awesome being able to post, share stories and pics without getting mobbed by the usual suspects, I'm really impressed with the way this site is, just hope they all get used to my sick sense of humour.

If you come up be sure to get in touch, I might be able to help out with a few tips to get you onto them in Mulwala.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice pics ... those photos are easily as good if not better than any glossy magazine standard.. well done.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hay Funda. Any spot for me some time next year? On a few occations I have been walking the hole day (8 till late) after natives at Googong so the hike does not bother me. I was there this weekend again but the weed is getting out of hand. Cant find an opening any more. Next time I will take my yak to Googong. Had one big fish on that pulled hard on the tight 4kg drag but I think I tore the hook out.


----------

